
Introducing Google AI - uptown
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/05/introducing-google-ai.html
======
chrisco255
So what was formerly called "Google Research" is now confusingly called
"Google AI"? Which, mostly covers AI material but occasionally ventures into
other fields, like quantum computing? That's what I gathered.

------
nemild
A tweet from Princeton's Professor Arvind Narayanan on this announcement:

First Microsoft, now Google. Sends a message to researchers choosing between
academia and industry that your work will be valued in the industry only if
it's buzzword compliant.

[https://twitter.com/random_walker/status/993850870067548160](https://twitter.com/random_walker/status/993850870067548160)

~~~
mlazos
Yeah when I started working at a big tech company I had the illusion that
everyone knew what they were talking about and would have a nuanced opinion
about hype/buzzwords of the time. (They must! They're technical people) I
quickly learned that not only are they just as susceptible to hype as the
average person but that they actively perpetuate it!

------
hawktheslayer
I don't know about anyone else, but their animated logo in the middle of the
page is incredibly distracting to me.

~~~
Areading314
There's not much else of note here

~~~
dmead
The true state of the art: lots of marketing and nothing really useful.

------
etaty
have we reached the peak yet?

I am sure there is still some research who don't use AI.

~~~
ringshall
I don't see it as a question of whether the research uses AI, but rather what
the subject of the research is. Putting all research under the 'AI' banner
because it happens to use that technique in some of its data processing seems
like a miscategorization.

~~~
grogenaut
If only we could build some type of automated system that teaches itself to
correctly categorize for the over use of the term AI in data processing then
we'd truly be on easy street.

------
_wmd
An explicitly content-free marketing announcement relating to a contemporary
industry buzzword. I know it's worth paying attention to the big fish, but
this is literally a zero content 100% time wasting post. Flagged it because
IMHO it's pure spam

------
godelmachine
Hi everyone,

Do they have a newsletter or something? I would like to be notified everytime
they published a new research.

Thanks.

~~~
JoshMnem
You can paste this URL into any RSS/Atom reader to receive notifications of
new posts:

[http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/gJZg](http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/gJZg)

If you right-click on most blogs and choose "view page source", there is
usually an RSS or Atom link somewhere in the <head> section, even if the icon
doesn't appear on the page itself.

------
yodon
Can anyone compare this to the AI announcements Microsoft made yesterday?

~~~
godelmachine
May I ask which link I need to see for the Microsoft AI announcements?

~~~
gaius
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016333)

~~~
yodon
They actually had a couple yesterday, including
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-launches-project-
br...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/microsoft-launches-project-brainwave-
deep-153014579.html)

------
thomzi12
What was the point of the rebranding?

